# Fake OBS Crius how to spot



## Immi786 (20/2/16)

Hi there

Was wondering if my crius is a fake...according to review crius is a excellent tank

Im finding leaks allot and inside juice hole the chimney looks brown. Also doesnt perform well no matter what i do..use all types wire prob tried about 20 coil builds but my ijust2 whips this anyday

Please if anyone can help me spot it


----------



## Nightwalker (20/2/16)

On the box, there's a barcode. Go online and check


----------



## stevie g (20/2/16)

Every new tank you buy has a learning curve, you just need to persist and find the sweet spot.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Immi786 (20/2/16)

I understand that....my point is....finding a sweet spot on something you been con'd with will never find a sweet spot...back of your mind it will never be sweet


----------



## stevie g (20/2/16)

I hope it is authentic, did you check the authenticity code?.


----------



## Immi786 (20/2/16)

Going to do that as soon as i get home...currently on holiday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (20/2/16)

One of mine started leaking, I reckon there's a design fault that affects some of these. Both tanks I have are genuine.


----------



## NewOobY (21/2/16)

i'll be honest - I didn't think you could buy imitation's of the crius. Did yours leak from the get go? If not just give it a good cleaning, check this post from @BhavZ in thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/minor-leakage-on-crius.t19708/#post-328194 He describes how to fix the leak in detail.

Dude, maybe it is not your coils that are the problem - it could be your wicking. I have tasted the ijust and it is okay, the Crius if setup properly is a thing from heaven.


----------



## mikrouwel (21/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> I have tasted the ijust and it is okay, the Crius if setup properly is a thing from heaven.



I have an ijust 2 tank and the exact same flavor is so much more complex and pleasant on my Crius. Once its set up properly its a wonderful tank


----------



## shabbar (21/2/16)

have not had a leak on my tank ever, slight moisture on the airflow ring yes , but no leaks. the cruis is very forgiving when it comes to wicking . you must be doing something wrong


----------

